# Some feedback about Android DRO, please?



## ycroosh (Jul 3, 2017)

Good day,
I'd like to run a few ideas by you for the next version of TouchDRO. I know there are a few TouchDRO users on this forum, but I'd like to hear you opinion even if you don't use TouchDRO. 
So... I'm working on the finishing touches for the next version of the app. (here is the post that covers the non-controversial changes: http://www.yuriystoys.com/2017/07/touchdro-new-version-highlights.html). In addition to those I'm working on updates for the "Layout View", namely the ability to set a drawing as a background and use it as a reference. My initial idea is as follows:
1. Select an image
2. Set two reference points
     2.a Move the cross hairs to a point on the image
     2.b Enter the known value
     2.c Repeat for the second point







The app the would scale and position the image proportionally and set it as the background for the layout view. I know this would be useful for me, but I'd like to hear your opinions about the feature itself and the UI (in the screenshot above).

Thank you in advance
Yuriy


----------



## Timpmandan (Jul 4, 2017)

I can see how that feature would be extremely useful. It's almost like having a CNC'd layout (but the operator has the controls.) 

I love my TouchDRO and really appreciate the work you've continued to put into it over the last few years.


----------



## MozamPete (Jul 4, 2017)

By image do you mean a vector (dxf) and/or rastor (jpg) type image?  The scaling process you describe implies a rastor type image.

Being able to import a dxf type file and then dial into the line end points I could see as very useful.

Hand following a complex line on a rastor image to get a 'close enough' shape is not something I personally think I would use a lot - but then again when needed it could be a useful way to copy a non-critical part (photograph it, import it, scale it, trace around it).  Maybe also include a rotate option so the image can be adjusted to make one line parallel to the axix (although this could also easily be done in image software before uploading).

Love the App, thanks for all the work and I be trying out the Beta as soon as it is available.


----------



## ycroosh (Jul 4, 2017)

Thank you for the feedback, gentlemen. It's great that you find the app useful.

MozamPete,
That's a fair point. Sorry, I wasn't very clear: in this case I'm talking about raster image. I posted a more detailed overview here: http://www.yuriystoys.com/2017/07/virtual-layout-feature-preview.html. 
Raster images don't have to be inaccurate; definitely not less accurate than Dykem + scriber and you'd be able to see the lines while cutting.

To support photos I will need to do more work. Right now I'm doing scale/translate only. To support freehand pictures will require skew/rotate, which in turn requires a more interesting linear algebra. I started with that but quickly decided to go for the simpler version first and add more complexity in future versions. 

I will be adding vector version of this as well, but it's a bit more complex. I've been working on a G-code parser for some time now, so "vector" version will let you manually add arcs, lines etc., import G-code and import JSON. I'm not 100% sure I can get it out for this version, though.

Thank you
Yuriy


----------



## DHarris (Jul 5, 2017)

I use your software an love it!  I think that the above capabilities will be a positive addition to an already great software package.  Thanks for all of your efforts.


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 5, 2017)

Is someone making a plug & play interface for the Igaging scales?


----------



## DHarris (Jul 5, 2017)

Look here I use 2 of these - http://blu-dro.com/


----------



## ycroosh (Jul 5, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> Is someone making a plug & play interface for the Igaging scales?


 As DHarris said, you get get a ready-to-go Blu-DRO box from Al, or fully assembled board without the enclosure from my website (http://www.yuriystoys.com/p/store.html). Either way works: Al is using my boards in his new "black" units.


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 5, 2017)

Can these units be used with a mini usb to micro usb adaptor?


----------



## ycroosh (Jul 5, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> Can these units be used with a mini usb to micro usb adaptor?


I haven't tried, but for regular (not the Absolute) scales it should work.


----------



## fretsman (Jul 7, 2017)

Can someone let me know about the folks at blu-DRO?

I purchased one of these a couple of days ago but have heard nothing as of yet.

Thanks!

EDIT: just heard from them and they're shipping out immediately!!


----------



## 9t8z28 (Jul 8, 2017)

Will there be a selection of rastor images to choose from or they will need to be uploaded?  
I just got my second Blu-Dro and I can't wait to try out the new version.  Thank you for making such an awesome affordable product!


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 23, 2017)

Does blu-dro  support glass at magnetic scales?


----------



## tweinke (Jul 23, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> Does blu-dro  support glass at magnetic scales?



I'm thinking not, have only seen those for iGaging scales. Yuri does offer boards for quadrature scales on his web site.


----------



## 9t8z28 (Jul 23, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> Does blu-dro  support glass at magnetic scales?


 This is from Yuri's website.   The numbers after the brand or style scale is the CPI that needs to be programmed in order for the scales to give the correct feedback.  
_
iGaging Digimag and AccuRemote - 2560

Standard (Sylvac) Chinese Scales - 20480

Harbor Freight Calipers - 2000

5 micron Glass/Magnetic Scales - 5080

1 micron Glass/Magnetic Scales - 25400
_


----------



## ycroosh (Jul 23, 2017)

tweinke said:


> I'm thinking not, have only seen those for iGaging scales. Yuri does offer boards for quadrature scales on his web site.


Blu-dro is basically a TouchDRO iGaging board in a 3D-printed box. It supports only iGaing 21-bit and Absolute DRO+ scales. I sell a board that is designed specifically for Glass/Magnetic scales , but it doesn't come in a box. There is a kit that doesn't require any soldering (it comes with push-in D-sub connectors) but I'm out of stock currently and won't have more for at least 3-4 weeks. The regular board needs some soldering, and those I do have in stock. Here is the link: http://www.yuriystoys.com/p/store.html#quad_board

Regards
Yuriy


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks
I have the original IGaging scales on my G0704 now and plan on magnetic scales when the prices come down.
Yurie
Do you know what LMS is selling for your touch dro"

https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=5501&category=-561213210


----------



## ycroosh (Jul 23, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> Thanks
> I have the original IGaging scales on my G0704 now and plan on magnetic scales when the prices come down.
> Yurie
> Do you know what LMS is selling for your touch dro"
> ...



This is a lobotomized version of my quadrature controller that SIEG is making and selling without proper license. I'm not sure thrilled about that, so I might accidentally make TouchDRO not work with that controller...


----------



## minsk (Dec 26, 2018)

ycroosh said:


> As DHarris said, you get get a ready-to-go Blu-DRO box from Al, or fully assembled board without the enclosure from my website (http://www.yuriystoys.com/p/store.html). Either way works: Al is using my boards in his new "black" units.




yuri are you still selling your dro controllers...what android tablet would you reccmend to run your board...im going to attemp to use it on a 6x18 lathe


----------



## tweinke (Dec 27, 2018)

minsk said:


> yuri are you still selling your dro controllers...what android tablet would you reccmend to run your board...im going to attemp to use it on a 6x18 lathe



To the best of my knowledge Yuri is still selling the boards by themselves. If you want one for iGaging scales that is in an enclosure then look at the Blue dro site. As best as I know almost any android tablet with Bluetooth and android 4.0 will work.


----------



## 9t8z28 (Dec 28, 2018)

Not just any Tablet will work.  You do not want a cheap tablet that is not a common reputable name brand. You also have to consider the software that the tablet uses.  Yuri has recommended a few tablets on his website which he verified will work with the controller.   I am using a 2017 Samsung galaxy Tab E which runs on Android 4.4 Kit Kat and works very well.   I’ve never had an issue with it in almost 2 years.   I previously purchased a cheap 8” tablet and it gave me all sorts of connection problems and it eventually died for no reason.   I would also not go any smaller than a 8” tablet.   It will work with a smaller tablet but it’s just not that easy to use
Another thing to consider when purchasing a tablet is whether there is an aftermarket case available for it  or a screen protector. You’re going to be using it in a potentially somewhat harsh environment  where it’s exposed to oil, coolant, chips, etc.  I made a case for mine since none of the cases would work with how I mounted it.   I only have a plastic screen protector but wish that they made a glass screen protector for it. 


minsk said:


> yuri are you still selling your dro controllers...what android tablet would you reccmend to run your board...im going to attemp to use it on a 6x18 lathe


----------



## Headrc (Jan 19, 2019)

Is the feature outlined at the beginning of this thread now a part of what TouchDRO offers?


----------



## MozamPete (Jan 19, 2019)

Headrc said:


> Is the feature outlined at the beginning of this thread now a part of what TouchDRO offers?


No I don’t think so - I haven’t seen an update come out with these features


----------



## 9t8z28 (Jan 19, 2019)

I think these would be great additions to Touchdro.   I am most thankful for Yuri continuing to support while at the same time some have stolen his product and reproduced it for their own benefit.   I hate that one of my favorite sources for hobby machine tools has collaborated with them in stealing his design.   I hope one day Yuri Will come out with a new updated version and if he chooses to charge for it I will be glad to pay for it and I hope he finds a way to make it so they cannot copy it


----------

